# rxtx in Eclipse verwenden



## bike_tomy (26. Nov 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Um mit der seriellen Schnittstelle (unter winXP) arbeiten zu können, habe ich mir von www.rxtx.org die Datei _rxtx-2.1-7-bins-r2.zip_ runtergeladen.

Wie beschrieben, habe ich die _serial.dll_ nach _C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin_ und _RXTXcomm.jar_ nach _C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_08\lib\ext_ kopiert.

Soweit so gut. Nun möchte ich in Eclipse beginnen zu programmieren. Dabei habe ich mich an die CommAPI von sun gehalten. Nur kann Eclipse aber mit den verwendeten Klassen z.B. 
	
	
	
	





```
CommPortIdentifier
```
 nichts anfangen, bzw. bietet keine Hilfe an um den notwendigen Import anzulegen.

Frage:
Was mache ich falsch, bzw habe ich noch was vergessen?

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort

Thomas


----------



## SlaterB (26. Nov 2006)

was in C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_08\lib\ext steht muss Eclipse nicht unbedingt interessieren, soweit ich das verstehe,

Project, Properties, Java Build Path, Librarys, Add External Jar -> diese Jar auswählen,
dann ist sie da


----------



## bike_tomy (2. Dez 2006)

Hi SlaterB

Dankr für die Antwort, konnte deinen Tip erst heute ausprobieren - ja und es funktioniert. Vielen Dank :toll: 

Gruss Thomas


----------

